# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار وعناوين الصحف الصادره صباح اليوم الاربعاء 10 /6/ 2015م

## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*امتدح الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ التجربة التي خاضها فريقه امام منتخب رابطة المحترفين التونسي  والتي جاءت ضمن برنامج الفريق الاعدادي للقسم الثاني من الموسم وقال غارزيتو إن التجربة جاءت جيدة وحققت الغرض منها مبيناً أنه سعى من خلال التجربة على اشراك اللاعبين الجدد بالاضافة الى بعض اللاعبين الشباب من أجل الوقوف على مستواهم مشيراً إلى أن الثلاثي الجديد محمد سيلا وديديه وعمر بخيت قدموا مستوى مميز أكدوا من خلاله جاهزيتهم للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة.





*

----------


## mohammed saif

*شن الحكم المتقاعد عبد الرحمن الخضر درمة هجوما على الاتحاد و لجنة الحكام وقال خلال حديثه لبرنامج زمن اضافي الذي يعده و يقدمه الزميل حسن فاروق باذاعة 96 قال انهما لا يوفران الحماية للحكام و وصف ما يحدث بالوضع الخطير على حياة الحكام و قال ان الاعتداء على الحكام وضربهم من قبل المشجعين و الاداريين اصبح امر طبيعي مشيرا لإنشغال الاتحاد و اللجنة في صراعات جانبية وطالب بتوفير الحماية للحكام و قال ان الامر اصبح لا يحتمل على الاطلاق ولابد من جلوس لجان التحكيم لايجاد حلول لما يحدث وقال : لو لم تحل المعضلات فانهم لن يجدوا حكما يدير المباريات و طالب درمة الحكام بالاضراب حتى لو ادى الامر لاستجلاب حكام اجانب لادارة النشاط الرياضي وقال ان حقوق الحكام مهضومة ووصل الامر لدرجة سحيقة بان يعتدي اداري على حكمة وهناك حكم تم اقتياده من الملعب بالبوليس 


*

----------


## mohammed saif

*يعقد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعه الدوري العاشر في الثانية عشر من ظهر غد الأربعاء بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس مجلس الإدارة لمناقشة عدد من القضايا المهمة المدرجة على طاولة المجلس على رأسها التسجيلات التكميلية وسير المسابقات القومية (الممتاز وكأس السودان والتأهيلي...
وكانت الأمانة العامة بالإتحاد بقيادة الدكتور حسن أبو جبل الأمين العام قد أكملت كافة الترتيبات الخاصة بإنعقاد الإجتماع وأرسلت الدعوات وأجندة الإجتماع لأعضاء المجلس.



*

----------


## mohammed saif

*قال مدرب المريخ دييغو ان اللاعبين الجدد و الشباب بقيادة عمر بخيت و سيلا و ديديدقدموا مباراة كبيرة و رائعة و راضي عن مستوى الفريق بصورة عامة و عن سفر نجوم المنتخب الوطني قال انه واجب وطني وسيقوم بتجهيز كل اللاعبين و معرفة انسجامهم مع بقية اللاعبين وقال انه استفاد من تجربة المنتخب التونسي لانها جهزت عددا من اللاعبين الذين تعرفنا على قدرات من الشباب مثل شمس الفلاح و ابراهومة و شيبون مؤكدا استفادة الاحمر من معسكر تونس بصورة عامة 



*

----------


## mohammed saif

*قدم المريخ امس مذكرة للاتحاد عبر رئيسه الدكتور معتصم جعفر و ذلك ضد مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات عوض احمد طه و الذي اتهمه فيها باستهداف المريخ و العمل لصالح الهلال و طالب المريخ في مذكرته بترحيل طه الذي قام بتسريب مضامين لجهة منافسة للمريخ و طالبها بكتابة خطاب للاتحاد العام ووصف طه بغير المحايد و انه تحركه عواطفه لضرب المريخ و استقراره بعد التصريحات المعادية للاحمر حسب ما وصفه نائب الامين العام و هدد المريخ باتخاذ خطوات حاسمة في الساعات القادمة 



*

----------


## mohammed saif

*اصدر الكاف اليوم برمجة مباريات المجموعات حيث يلعب المريخ ضد العلمة الجمعة الموافق 
26 يونيو الجاري الساعة العاشرة مساء اما الهلال سيلعب يوم 28 ضد مازيمبي في لوممباشي






*

----------


## mohammed saif

*يواصلفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تنفيذ برنامجه الاعدادي للقسم الثاني من الموسم من خلال المعسكر الذي ينفذه حالياً بتونس حيث ينتظر أن يخوض الفريقين مرانين صباح ومساءاليوم الأربعاء على أن يؤدي تجربته الودية الثانية من خلال المعسكر أمام الاولمبي التونسي غداً الخميس وسيمنح الجهاز الفني للفريق فرصة المشاركة في التجربة للعناصر التي لم تظهر في مباراة رابطة المحترفين التي أداها الفريق صباح الثلاثاء فيما سيتواصل برنامج الفريق بصورة طبيعية حتى موعد بعثة الفريق للخرطوم يوم الاثنين المقبل.




*

----------


## mohammed saif

*وجه نجمالمريخ وجوكره علاء الدين يوسف رسالة هامة لجماهير النادي وذلك علي صفحته الرسميةعبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فيسبوك ويبدو أن لاعب وسط الفريق يريد تحميس الجمهورمن أجل مساندة الفريق لتحقيق لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعدما وصل الفريق لدورالمجموعات من هذه البطولة. وكان اللاعب الملقب بفييرا قد وضع صورة لجمهور فريقه وكتبعليها (والله العظيم احلي ناس واصلو كده وخطوه خطوه الكأس نجيبو بحبكم ي صفوة)ويقصد علاء الدين بحديثه كأس دوري أبطال افريقيا والذي يمضي فيه المريخ بنجاح بعدأن وصل لدور المجموعات عن جدارة واستحقاق بعد تأهله على حساب الترجي التونسي، يذكرأن علاء الدين يتواجد حالياً بالخرطوم وينفّذ برنامجاً اعدادياً خاصاً بعد أن تخلفعن السفر مع بعثة الفريق لتونس لأسباب مرضية.

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*شكرا الرائع سيفنا البتار [ محمد سيف ] احد حبات العقد النضيد الرجل الذى يتقطر عشقا وحبا للمريخ .. حامل راية التميز والإبداع صنو المجد والعز والفخار .. دررك لا تخطئها العين بالتوفيق والسداد
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*لا يبدو مستبعداً أن تشهد التوليفة التي يلعب بها المريخ مباراة اليوم منذ البداية تواجد كل من أيمن سعيد وإبراهومة أو أحدهما في ظل مفاضلة الطاقم الفني بين عدد من العناصر للمشاركة في التشكيلة الأساسية، إذ يضع الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو في حساباته افتقاده لخدمات لاعب الوسط المتقدم وأحد قادة الفرقة الحمراء راجي عبدالعاطي في أول مباراتين تنافسيتين على المستوى المحلي يخوضهما المريخ بعد عودته بداعي الإيقاف، وذلك بعد أن حصل على ورقة حمراء في مباراة القمة في ختام الدورة الأولى لدوري سوداني الممتاز مع الإشارة إلى أنه كان قد تعرض لعقوبة إيقاف سابقة بسبب الإنذارات، ومنح الشاب إبراهيم محجوب الطاقم الفني خيارا إضافيا على مستوى الوسط المتقدم وتحديداً صناعة اللعب بالمستويات الجيدة التي ظل يقدمها في الفترة الفائتة من المعسكر.
كما أن التعاقد مع عمر بخيت منح المريخ خيارات إضافية بما فيها الاستفادة من أيمن سعيد في الوسط المتقدم وبالتالي يعد اللاعب المصري أحد الخيارات المطروحة لتعويض غياب راجي.





*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

شكرا الرائع سيفنا البتار [ محمد سيف ] احد حبات العقد النضيد الرجل الذى يتقطر عشقا وحبا للمريخ .. حامل راية التميز والإبداع صنو المجد والعز والفخار .. دررك لا تخطئها العين بالتوفيق والسداد



وقودنا هو  تشجيعك وتحفيزك  شكرا  صاحب القلم المتميز  شاكر  

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا محمد سيف
جهد كبير ومقدر
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور محمد سيف يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

لا يبدو مستبعداً أن تشهد التوليفة التي يلعب بها المريخ مباراة اليوم منذ البداية تواجد كل من أيمن سعيد وإبراهومة أو أحدهما في ظل مفاضلة الطاقم الفني بين عدد من العناصر للمشاركة في التشكيلة الأساسية، إذ يضع الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو في حساباته افتقاده لخدمات لاعب الوسط المتقدم وأحد قادة الفرقة الحمراء راجي عبدالعاطي في أول مباراتين تنافسيتين على المستوى المحلي يخوضهما المريخ بعد عودته بداعي الإيقاف، وذلك بعد أن حصل على ورقة حمراء في مباراة القمة في ختام الدورة الأولى لدوري سوداني الممتاز مع الإشارة إلى أنه كان قد تعرض لعقوبة إيقاف سابقة بسبب الإنذارات، ومنح الشاب إبراهيم محجوب الطاقم الفني خيارا إضافيا على مستوى الوسط المتقدم وتحديداً صناعة اللعب بالمستويات الجيدة التي ظل يقدمها في الفترة الفائتة من المعسكر.
كما أن التعاقد مع عمر بخيت منح المريخ خيارات إضافية بما فيها الاستفادة من أيمن سعيد في الوسط المتقدم وبالتالي يعد اللاعب المصري أحد الخيارات المطروحة لتعويض غياب راجي.








تحياتي محمد سيف 

لا ضرر من نقل الاخبار من المواقع الاخري 

ولكن بحمد الله نملك صور كافيه من معسكر المريخ بتونس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب محمد سيف على الابداعات والروائع 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم ينخرط في التدريبات فور وصوله والمدينة وديديه يمزقان الشباك ..غارزيتو يجتمع بدولي المنتخب



 

تونس :خاص (قوون)

واصل فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تدريباته  بمعسكره الإعدادي بتونس حيث أجرى تدريباً صباحياً أمس ..واشتمل التدريب على  الجوانب البدنية ..لرفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية حيث قسم المعد البدني  انطونيو اللاعبين لخمس مجموعات كل واحدة منهم تؤدي تدريباً مختلفاً ..  مثل تدريبات القفز على الحواجز ورفع الحديد بالأحجام المختلفة ، واستمر  هذا التدريب لمدة نصف ساعة بعدها نقل الجهاز الفني التدريبات للملعب الكبير  ..وأجرى بعض التدريبات التاكتيكية المدافعين والمهاجمين مع حارس المرمى  واختتم المران بمحاضرة استمرت لمدة عشر دقائق.ثم أجرى الفريق تدريباً  مسائياً اشتمل على الجوانب البدنية ثم التحكم بالكرة والتمرير السليم من  لمسة واحدة بالإضافة إلى تدريبات كرة اليد، حيث قسم اللاعبين إلى أربع  مجموعات ومن ثم تم تقسيمهم إل ثلاث مجموعات في التقسيمة الرئيسة التي  استمرت لمدة نصف ساعة .

المدينة وديديه يمزقان الشباك 

أظهر ثنائي الهجوم بكري المدينة وديديه ليبري جدية كبيرة في التدريبات حيث مزقا الشباك بأجمل الأهداف التي تجاوب معها زملائهم. 

الأوغندي ينخرط في التدريبات فور وصوله 

بعد وصوله بساعة واحدة فقط انخرط  الحارس الأوغندي جمال سالم في التدريبات بدون أن نال قسطاً من الراحة رغم  الرحلة الطويلة التي استغرقها في الوصول لتونس ..حيث استقبله غارزيتو  بحرارة ، وكذلك رفاقه اللاعبون.
حيث خيّره مدرب الحراس بمواصلة التدريب أو الراحة إذا كان يشعر بالتعب. واختار اللاعب مواصلة التدريبات .

غارزيتو يجتمع بدولي المنتخب

اجتمع المدير الفني ديغوغارزيتو  بسداسي المنتخب الوطني بعد نهاية التدريب وذكر لهم أنهم الآن سوف يمثلون  السودان والمريخ والأعين كلها موجهة عليكم وأريدكم أن تثبتوا للجميع مدى  جاهزيتكم ومدى قدرتكم على تقديم الأداء الذي يشرفكم ويشرف جماهيركم وصيتي  لكم أن تحافظوا على لياقتكم وتجتهدوا في تدريباتكم وأن تحذروا الإصابات.  وتمنى لهم التوفيق والسداد مع المنتخب .

المنتخب التونسي يتدرب في نفس توقيت تدريب المريخ

تزامن تدريب المريخ المسائي مع  تدريب المنتخب التونسي الأول في الملعب المجاور الذي تدرب عليه المريخ.يذكر  أن المنتخب التونسي يعسكر في نفس فندق المريخ ..من جهة أخرى استفسر لاعب  المنتخب التونسي ومدافع فريق الأفريقي التونسي بلال العيسي صاحب الرقم 2 عن  مهاجم المريخ تراوري وذكر أنه مهاجم جيد وكان يلعب بالدوري التونسي وتجمعه  به صداقة قوية.

سداسي المنتخب الوطنى يغادرون بعد المباراة:المريخ يخوض أول تجاربه الودية اليوم

من المنتظر أن يبدأ فريق الكرة  بنادى المريخ أولى تجاربه الودية بمعسكره المقام هذه الأيام بتونس أمام  فريق نجوم الدورى التونسي على ملعب فندق قصر قرطاج عند الساعة التاسعة  صباحاً بتوقيت تونس الحادية عشر صباحاً بتوقيت السودان .يذكر أن سداسي  المنتخب الوطنى ( المعز محجوب - أمير كمال - رمضان عجب - مصعب عمر - أحمد  عبد اللـه ضفر وبكرى المدينة ) سوف يغادرون تونس ظهر نفس اليوم بعد خوض  المباراة التجريبية الأولى متوجهين إلى الخرطوم للانضمام إلى المنتخب  الوطنى استعداداً لمباراته أمام سيراليون فى تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 2017  بالجابون المباراة التى سوف تكون القلعة الحمراء مسرحاً لها فى يوم الرابع  عشر من الشهر الجاري. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد أن هاتفه الوالي : طارق سيد المعتصم مرشح لتولي قطاع السنية بالمريخ 

قام السيد جمال الوالى رئيس نادى  المريخ بمهاتفة قطب المريخ السيد طارق سيد المعتصم وذلك لتولى مسئولية قطاع  الفرق السنية بالمريخ ، وذلك بعد أن أقيل القطاع السابق بأكمله ، ويعتبر  المعتصم من الكوادر المريخية الشابة ، وربما صدر قراراً رسمياً بتوليه  المسئولية فى الأيام القادمة . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ


ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ..
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﺭﺍﺽ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﺪﺍﺳﻲ
ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺈﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﻣﻘﺮﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻴﺎ
ﻛﺎﻑ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ
ﻫﻤﺪ ﻳﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺘﺮﺷﺤﻪ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﺎ ﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻮﻋﻲ : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ

عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻭﺿﻔﺮ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻭﻟﻰ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺑﻪ ﺑﺘﻮﻧﺲ
ﺯﻛﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ : ﻭﻗﻌﺖ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺑﺼﻔﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻭﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﺪ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ
ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ : ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﺯﻛﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻄﺎﺏ ﺇﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻳﻨﺴﻒ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻟﻠﺼﺪﻯ : ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻻ ﻳﺪﺭﻱ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺗﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﺑﻐﻴﺎﺑﻪ
ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪﻭﻥ ﻟﺴﻴﺮﺍﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﻬﻢ


عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ


ﻓﺎﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻭﺿﻔﺮ ..
ﺟﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻨﺎﻝ ﺇﻋﺠﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻧﺴﺔ
ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﺤﺜﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡ .. ﻭ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻧﻮﻋﻴﺔ
ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ
ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ : ﺇﻧﺪﻫﺸﺖ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﺇﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻱ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ‏( ﻭﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ ﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻳﻮﺭﻳﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ‏)
ﺩﻭﻟﻴﻮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺼﻠﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• فى اختبار حقيقي لكتيبة الكوكي قبل عودتها السبت للخرطوم
• الهلال يسقط اولمبي تونس بهدف كاريكا وفرقته تعزف المزيكا !
• كيبى يعود من فرنسا ويتابع المباراة .. مساوي يقود الازرق بمهارة فى المشوار ونيمار يصنع هدف الفوز باقتدار
• إعتداء على لاعب الهلال صلاح الجزولى بتونس واتجاه قوي لاقامة معسكر جديد بالكنغو قبل لقاء الغربان
• المريخ يفوز على محترفى الدورى التونسى بهدفى المدينه وضفر
• الإتحاد يحسم شوكى الامل ضد المريخ خلال 48 ساعة
• الهلال يغادر سوسة صباح السبت .. ولاعبو الهلال بالمنتخب يغادرون صباح اليوم باتجاه الخرطوم
• الكوكي : معظم المصابين عادوا بقوة والتجربتان السابقتان كانتا أصعب من الناحية البدنية
• الكنزاري : الهلال ظهر بمستوى بدني عالي وشهادتي في الكوكي مجروحة والجماهير الهلالية تحب الكرة الجميلة
• طالبه الإلتزام باللعب النظيف : الكنزاري يسحب لاعبه بعد الإعتداء على الجزولي
• جولة تسوق بتونس للاعبي الهلال السبت قبل العودة للخرطوم

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• سوسه تمام .. وكاريكا مسك الختام
• الفرقة الهلالية تلعب وتكسب الاولمبى التونسي بصناعه برازيلية وترجمة سودانية
• الكوكي يصف تجربة الاولمبي بالشرسة والقوية .. والكنزاري يرشح الهلال للقب الابطال
• لغط وجدل حول خانة عمر بخيت ومجلس الاتحاد يجتمع اليوم و(الاسياد) تكشف السمكرجي
• الطبيب يطمن الغربال .. كيبي يعود من فرنسا .. السيراليونى يصل ويتدرب امس
• الهلال يعود للتدريبات بـ"المرادي" عصر اليوم .. نيلسون يتألق في مباراة الامس
• الدوليون يصلون الخرطوم فجر الغد .. والازرق يودع تونس بمران ختامي غدا
• الفرقة الهلالية تكسب الأولمبي التونسي بصناعة برازيلية وترجمة سودانية
• الكوكي : مباراة نسور قرطاج تجربة حقيقية للمحلية والأفريقية
• الكنزاري : الهلال يعتبر الأقرب لتحقيق لقب ابطال افريقيا
• اتير توماس : معسكر "سوسة" نموذجي .. وسنلحق بالمنتخب مساء الغد
• مهرجان رياضي ضخم بملعب الترجي بالشرقية اليوم على شرف قدامى اللاعبين

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• إستعد للمجموعات بأفضل المعسكرات .. وأختتم الوديات بالثأر من الاولمبي التونسي بهدف كاريكا
• الهلال يصطاد نسور قرطاج
• النابي يهدي الأزرق ودية "فيتا كلوب" في عملية من بروكسل
• الكوكي سعيد بتماسك الأقمار ويقول : خرجنا بمكاسب كبيرة من مباراة تونس
• الكنزاري يؤكد : الجماعية أحد أسرار تفوق الهلال
• الإتحاد يفاجىء الأمل بخطاب غريب .. شمس الدين حسم الأزمة الاسبوع الحالي .. والمريخ يهزم نجوم الخضراء
• 130 الف دولار تنقل العلودي نجم الكوكب المراكشي إلى التطواني لتعويض ياجور
• الهلال والخرطوم يتعادلان سلبيا في دوري الشباب عصر الامس
• احمد بيتر : أمنحوني الفرصة وأسألوني عن شباك الهلال والصقور
• احمد بيتر : الفاصلة كادت تحطم موهبتي .. الازرق بوابتي للإحتراف .. والاولمبي أعادني للواجهة
• احمد بيتر : مكسيم شبهني بالكاميروني العملاق ""نكونو" .. وشهادة الحضري أعتز بها
• احمد بيتر : مونبيلية الفرنسي طلبني للاحتراف .. ورفضت عرض الأهلي الاماراتي والمريخ طلب خدماتي في مايو
• محترف الـ "فري ستايلنغ" يمنح الخرطوم "قبلة الحياة" : عبدالله السوداني يخطف الأنظار في صدى الملاعب بقناة "إم بي سي"

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يعزف المزيكا ويهزم اولمبى تونس بهدف كاريكا
• الكنزارى يشيد بالهلال .. نزار يعود بقوة .. نيمار ابهار
• مفاجأة تكشفها (عالم النجوم) زكي عباس طلب هو صاحب التوقيع الشهير
• اتجاه فى الهلال لاقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير بالكنغو لمواجهة مازيمبي
• مجدى شمس الدين يؤكد حسم قضية مباراة المريخ والامل نهاية الاسبوع
• مواجهات ساخنة في اجتماع مجلس الإتحاد العام ظهر اليوم
• الهلال يواصل تدريباته عصر اليوم .. كيبى يعود ويتابع تجربة الامس
• دوليو الهلال يتوجهون للخرطوم .. وتسليم الجوهرة الزرقاء في موعدها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الهلال يهزم الاولمبي التونسي بهدف كاريكا
• المدير الفني للأولمبي التونسي : الهلال تفوق بدنياً والكوكي شاطر
• بعثة الهلال في الخرطوم يوم الاحد .. ويتدرب عصر اليوم
• مدرب سيراليون: أجهل طريقة لعب منتخب السودان
• مازدا في انتظار وصول نجوم القمة والمال يحرم الصقور من المعسكر المقفول
• الاتحاد الأفريقي يخاطب المريخ ويحدد مبارياته في دوري الأبطال
• سكرتير الاتحاد : سنحسم شكوى الأمل ضد المريخ مع نهاية الاسبوع
• لاعبو القمة يربكون حسابات السودان قبل مواجهة سيراليون
• مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام يجتمع اليوم
• المريخ يهزم نجوم الدوري التونسي وديا في اولى تجاربه
• علاء الدين يوسف لجماهير المريخ: خطوة خطوة الكأس بنجيبو
• حكام مباراة سيراليون في الخرطوم السبت
• اللجنة الادارية تستدعي الجهاز الفني لشباب المريخ
• حداثة: سيد الاتيام سيؤدي تجربة ودية من اجل تجهيز اللاعبين
• الاتفاق الجنيد يكتسح الزهرة ضمن مبارايات الدرجة الثانية بالجنيد
• إشتباكات عنيفة بين جمهور ناديين بحلفا
• إعفاء مدراء الإدارات بالمجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة بشمال كردفان
• اندية القضارف تجدد الثقة في اتحاد الكرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مباراته الإعدادية الأولي وبمشاركة نجومه الجدد.. المريخ يكسب محترفي الدوري التونسي بثنائية العقرب والفدائي



 



 حقق المريخ فوزه الأول في معسكر تونس  على محترفي الدوري التونسي بهدفين مقابل هدف في المقابلة التي جمعتهما صباح  اليوم في ملعب فندق قصر قرطاج تقدم المريخ بهدف السبق عبر لاعب المدينة في  الدقيقة 14 من تمريرة ضفر فيما أدرك منتخب أجانب الدوري التونسي هدف  التعادل قبل نهاية الحصة الأولي و لعب للمريخ المعز , سيلا , أمير كمال ,  ضفر , عمر بخيت , جايسون , مصعب , رمضان , ايمن , بكري , أوكرا وفي الشوط  الثاني احرز اللاعب ضفر الهدف الثاني للمريخ و كان المدرب قد اخرج كل من  سيلا و عمر بخيت و سالمون و ايمن و اوكرا و أشرك شيبون و كوفي والريح و  ديديه و ابراهومة.

 ياسين الشيخ _ الخرطوم

 النيلين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني: سنحسم شكوى الأمل ضد المريخ مع نهاية الاسبوع

 السودان - كووورة

 قطع المحامي  مجدي شمس الدين، السكرتير العام للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، بحسم شكوى  نادي الأمل عطبرة ضد نادي المريخ الخرطوم خلال الأسبوع الحالي.

وقال شمس الدين ان: "الشكوى خلقت أزمة داخل لجنة الاستئنافات"، لكنه اعتبر  الأخيرة مستقلة، موضحا بأنها: "لم تتوصل لقرار بشأنها بعد ولكنها سوف تصدر  القرار خلال الأسبوع الحالي".

وكانت لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، أجلت السبت  إتخاذ القرار النهائي بشأنها، وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة للناديين إذا كانت لديهما  أية رغبة في تقديم طلبات فحص إضافية، بخصوص قرار اللجنة الذي قضي بقبول  إستئناف نادي الأمل عطبرة ضد قرار الإتحاد في مشاركة لاعب المريخ بكري  المدينة في مباراة الفريقين بالدورة الأولى في الدوري الممتاز.

من جهة أخرى .. يعقد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعه  الدوري العاشر الأربعاء بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر  سر الختم، رئيس مجلس الإدارة، لمناقشة عدد من القضايا المهمة المدرجة على  طاولة المجلس، على رأسها التعاقدات الصيفية التكميلية وسير المسابقات  القومية (الممتاز وكأس السودان والتأهيلي).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو المريخ والهلال يربكون حسابات السودان قبل مواجهة سيراليون




 

 كووورة - 

 وجد منتخب  سيراليون لكرة القدم إستقابالا جيدا لدى وصوله الخرطوم الثلاثاء، وذلك من  ممثلي إتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، في وقت حلت فيه بعثته بفندق "غراندي  هوليداي فيلا" الذي يبعد اقل من كليو متر واحد عن ملعب المباراة التي سوف  يواجه فيها السودان، وهو ملعب "حليم/شداد"، ضمن تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا  2017، وجاء وصول سيراليون قبل 5 أيام من المباراة، في توقيت اربك فيه  الهلال والمريخ حسابات المنتخب في إعداده للمباراة، بعدم حضور لاعبي  الفريقين تحت قائمة المنتخب من تونس الثلاثاء حسب الموعد.

وقال مسؤول الإعلام بمنتخب سيراليون إبراهميا سيسيه في تصريح ل"" الثلاثاء  من مقر أقامة منتخب بلاده بالخرطوم: "وجدنا إستقبالا جيدا من قبل أتحاد  الكرة السوداني، وسوف نتعامل بالمثل في مباراة العودة بين المنتتخبين،  وتتكون البعثة من 30 فرد يتواجد منهم بالسودان 24، وتضم البعثة 20 لاعبا،  وسوف يحضر 5 لاعبين الاربعاء بينهم قائدد المنتخب عمر بانجورا وهو محترف في  الدوري البيلاروسي".

واضاف مسؤول الإعلام بمنتخب سيراليون: "يضم منتخبنا 4 لاعبين محترفين في  أوروبا، ولكن في تكوين المنتخب 10 لاعبين من منتخب سيراليون الأولمبي يقود  تدريب منتخبنا جون جابوشارينتي وقد كلف من قبل إتحاد الكرة السيراليوني  بمهمة مباراة واحددة فقط وهي مباراة السودان الأسبوع المقبل، وبعدها سيتم  التعاقد مع مدرب جديد، وسوف نخوض أول تدريب الثلاثاء وذلك بعد التنسيق الذي  تم مع إتحاد الكرة السوداني نهار اليوم".

ومن ناحية تخلف لاعبو الهلال والمريخ عن الحضور إلى السودان من تونس حيث  يتواجدون مع نادييهما لفترة إعدادية للدوري مجموعات ابطال أفريقيا، حيث كان  الإتفاق مع الناديين بإعادة اللاعبين للإنضمام لتدريبات المنتخب الثلاثاء  وولكنهم لم يحضروا في وقت تلقى فيه المدير الإداري للمنتخب ومنسق عودة  اللاعبين من تونس، أمين عدار تأكيدات بتحرك لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب من تونس  إلى القاهرة الثلاثاء على أن يصلوا إلى الخرطوم الاربعاء عبر الخطوط  القطرية.

وقد أربك تخلف لاعبي الهلال والمريخ عن الحضور إلى السودان الثلاثاء حسابات  المدير الفني مازدا الذي كان يعول كثيرا على فترة تواجد أكبر للاعبي  الفريقين الكبيرين الذي يضمان هيكل التشكيل الأساسي للمنتخب.

ومن ناحية سيعقد الإجتماع الفنى للمباراة السبت القادم الساعة الثانية  ظهراً بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 بحضور مراقب  المباراة وطاقم التحكيم والمنتخبين لمناقشة الترتيبات الفنية للمباراة.

وسيصل السبت المقبل، طاقم التحكيم اليوغندى بقيادة دينيس باتى، وسونكو مارك  حكم مساعد أول وأكيلو لي حكم مساعد ثاني ومهرو بريانق حكماً رابعاً وأسندت  مراقبتها للإثيوبي بيقاشوا أسفا.

يذكر أن منتخب السودان سوف يستضيف سيراليون بالخرطوم مساء في 14  حزيران/يونيو الحالي في إفتتاح المجموعة الأفريقية الثامنة المؤهلة  لنهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بالغابون 2017
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
متوكل : توقيع زكي عباس نسف قرار ايقاف المدينة

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 شن متوكل احمد على هجوما عنيفا على  زكي عباس و قال انه لا يملك سلطات ايقاف اي لاعب او فريق و انه ليس سكرتيرا  للاتحاد العام حتى يتخذ مثل تلك القرارات و اكد متوكل نائب الامين العام  للمريخ ان توقيع زكي على خطاب ايقاف المدينة نسف قرار الايقاف و انه ليس  الجهة التي يحق لها اتخاذ مثل تلك القرارات و انهم في المريخ لن يلعبوا  مباراة الامل مرة اخري 
الصدي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زكي عباس : لم اقلد توقيع مجدي ووقعت خطاب ايقاف بكري المدينة بصفتي الشخصية

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي بولاية  الخرطوم زكي عباس انه قام بالتوقيع على خطاب ايقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة  بصفته الشخصية و لم أقلد توقيع سكرتير الاتحاد العام مجدي شمس الدين و يجدر  ذكره ان الاتحاد العام كان قد نفي توقيع سكرتيره على خطاب ايقاف اللاعب  لحين المثول امام اللجنة المنظمة و اكد ان الخطاب الذي تسلمه المريخ صادر  من جهة وهمية
الصدي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت : اندهشت لعدم اختياري للمنتخب و كنت اتمنى ان يوضح مازدا لي السبب !!

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال نجم المريخ عمر بخيت انه مندهش  لعدم اختياره للمنتخب الوطني برغم انه شارك في آخر مباريات المنتخب في  التصفيات وقال انه كان يتمنى ان يوضح له المدير الفني مازدا اسباب إبعاده  من القائمة التي تمثل السودان ضد سيراليون وقال انه قدم في الفترة الاخيرة  مستويات طيبة مع الاهلي الخرطوم اهلته للعب في المريخ وتمنى ان يكون عند  حسن ظن الجماهير التي منحته الثقة مجددا ليكون ممثلا للمريخ في المحافل  الافريقية 
الزاوية
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تحياتي محمد سيف 

لا ضرر من نقل الاخبار من المواقع الاخري 

ولكن بحمد الله نملك صور كافيه من معسكر المريخ بتونس



\


تسلم  يامورتا علي التنبيه من بكره  نجيكم بي ختمنا  

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور جدا محمد سيف
جهد كبير ومقدر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

مشكور محمد سيف يا صفوة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

مشكور ياغالي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب محمد سيف على الابداعات والروائع 





شكرا  الدلميت  والمريود  وكدكول   وشكرا
كسلاوي علي المرور وإضافة الاخبار الدسمه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا يطمئن على سداسي المريخ بالمنتخب 



 




 ظل الكابتن محمد عبدالله مازدا المدير  الفني لصقور الجديان في حالة متابعة دائمة لسداسي المريخ الذي تم اختياره  للمشاركة مع منتخبنا الوطني في مباراته المقبلة أمام سيراليون في تصفيات  أمم أفريقيا.. وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ وحسب اتفاقه مع مازدا بعد سماحه  للسداسي (المعز محجوب.. أمير كمال.. رمضان عجب.. مصعب عمر.. ضفر وبكري  المدينة) بالسفر إلى تونس للانضمام لمعسكر المريخ بعد فشل قيام معسكر  المنتخب.. قد وضع برنامجاً خاصاً لهم لتجهيزهم لمباراة سيراليون.. وكان  مازدا اشترط مشاركة اللاعبين الدوليين في مباراة ودية مع الأحمر لضمان  جاهزيتهم بشكل كامل.. ويطمح الجهاز الفني للمريخ من استفادة السداسي في  مشاركته أمام سيراليون للوصول إلى الجاهزية البدنية والفنية الكاملة.

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مهاتفة  طارق  سيد المعتصم  لتولي قطاع الشباب

اجمل  واحلي  خبر  هذا الصباح ــ شكرا كسلاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف يسابق الزمن.. يتدرب في الخرطوم وينتظر عودة المريخ  

 

 يسابق علاء الدين يوسف لاعب وسط المريخ  الوقت، للوصول إلى الجاهزية البدنية المناسبة، قبل عودة المريخ من تونس..  وكان اللاعب تخلف عن السفر مع زملائه بسبب المرض، وقرر الجهاز الطبي للمريخ  الإبقاء عليه في الخرطوم، وحرص علاء الدين يوسف على أداء برنامج تدريبي  خاص في الخرطوم خلال الفترة الماضية، وبدأ علاء الدين تدريبات خاصة صباحية  ومسائية في صالة (كلاسيك جيم) ببحري، ويدخل علاء الدين يومه الرابع من  التدريبات، ويخطط فييرا إلى الوصول لمعدل بدني مناسب قبل عودة المريخ إلى  الخرطوم مساء 14 يونيو حتى يصبح تحت تصرف الجهاز الفني وقادرا على المشاركة  مع زملائه، وكان الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ أبدى حسرته على عدم  وجود يوسف معه في معسكر تونس، وأبان أنه سيقوم ببعض المعالجات إلى حين عودة  فييرا للتدريبات والوصول إلى الجاهزية التي تتيح له المشاركة في  المباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري ورمضان وأمير يحرزون معظم أهداف التدريب المسائي

 

واصل المريخ سلسلة تدريباته الصباحية  والمسائية بمعسكره بتونس.. وأجرى الفريق تدريباً في السادسة من مساء أمس  بتوقيت العاصمة تونس.. ولم يكمل المريخ تدريبه حيث تم السماح للمنتخب  التونسي الذي يعسكر بذات الفندق الذي يقيم فيه المريخ.. لأداء تدريبه  الأول.. وتحول المريخ لملعب آخر أصغر حجماً.. الأمر الذي أجبر الجهاز الفني  على تقسيم اللاعبين لخماسيات على أربع مجموعات.. تم التركيز فيها على  التمرير القصير.. ونجح الثلاثي بكري المدينة ورمضان عجب وأمير كمال في  إحراز معظم الأهداف التي شهدتها الخماسيات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعمر بخيت.. قصة عمرها (12) عاماً في طريقها لدفتر النسيان الأزرق




 


  الخرطوم – عثمان الأسباط

 لم يتوقع أحد أن يُقدم قائد الهلال  السابق عمر بخيت على خطوة انتقاله لكشوفات الفرقة الحمراء، خاصة أنه أمضى  (12) عاماً في كنف معشوقه الهلال، وقد بنى البعض توقعاته من واقع أن المعلم  الصغير سيتخطى محطة الوداع الحزين للكشوفات الزرقاء، وإن أصر على ممارسة  كرة القدم، حتى لا يصبح مجرد ذكرى حزينة في تاريخ الهلال بعد أن توقع  الكثيرون أن تكون القلعة الزرقاء آخر محطاته في أندية القمة.
 (1)
 وجد عمر بخيت من جماهير الهلال كل الحب  والتقدير، الذي تضاعف بعد أن خرج بجراح غائرة من الكشف الأزرق، والمدهش أن  المعلم الصغير وجد تعاطفاً أكبر من أنصار الأحمر من أول وهلة وسيجد المزيد  في قادم الأيام، وبخطوة اللاعب الأخيرة انضم عمر لزميله بكري المدينة في  القلعة الحمراء تجسيداً لعصر الاحتراف في العهد الجديد للمستديرة.
 (2)

 المعلم الصغير وبحسب الفنيين، أفضل  لاعب سوداني يؤدي بانضباط تكتيكي عالٍ وبتمركز جيد داخل الملعب، فضلاً عن  دوره كقائد حقيقي يملك كاريزما وتأثيرا في الملعب ويؤدي بذكاء وحنكة،  وكثيراً ما اعتمد عليه المدربون الذين تعاقبوا على الهلال من واقع تميزه  بالحيوية والجسارة والتألق داخل الملعب، فضلاً عن إجادته لمهام الرقابة في  محور الدفاع مع القدرة الفائقة على تسجيل الأهداف الرائعة.. ويمتاز عمر  بشخصية قوية ولا يعرف الشغب والمزاح، وهو نجم جاد جداً في أداء مهامه داخل  الملعب ولا يجامل في طريقة لعبه إطلاقاً.. وعلى النقيض تماماً تختلف شخصيته  خارج الملعب، إذ يفضل الهدوء والرزانة والمرح مع زملائه.
 (3)
 فوجئت جماهير الهلال في آخر يوم لحركة  الانتقالات الصيفية بانضمام المعلم الصغير لكشوفات المريخ وهي مندهشة وغير  مصدقة لتغيّر الأوضاع، زي أحمر يتوشح به عمر بخيت ونجمة تزين صدره، في  لحظات كانت أشبه بالكابوس لتختار الجماهير الزرقاء أن تنسى قصة عمرها اثنتي  عشرة عاماً من الزمان.   

*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فخر الدين وساسي يلتقيان ليبري

 

أطنب نجما الصفاقسي التونسي السابقين  ولاعبا ميتز الفرنسي الحاليين فخر الدين بن يوسف وفرجاني ساسي، اللاعبان  الدوليان في المنتخب التونسي في الإشادة بقدرات لاعب المريخ الجديد  الإيفواري ديديه ليبري، وقال الثنائي إن الفرقة الحمراء كسبت لاعبا مميزا،  وكان النجمان التونسيان زاملا ليبري إبان فترة الثلاثي في الصفاقسي التونسي  عام 2013، والتقى فخر الدين وفرجاني باللاعب الإيفواري أمس بفندق قصر  قرطاج الذي يقيم فيه المريخ والمنتخب التونسي سويا، وأكد فخر الدين مهاجم  المنتخب التونسي أن اللاعب العاجي مهاجم مميز لا يعرف التهاون أمام المرمى،  منوها إلى أن الأحمر كسب لاعبا قناصا يتمتع بقدرات كبيرة، في الوقت الذي  تحدث فيه ساسي عن ليبري، مشيرا إلى أن نجم المريخ الجديد لاعب كبير، وقال  عنه: (لاعب مليح برشا برشا).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غادر  تونس ظهر امس لاعبي المريخ الستة المختارين للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة كابتن  المنتخب المعز محجوب - ضفر - رمضان - مصعب - امير - بكري المدينة متوجهين  الي السودان للانضمام للمنتخب استعدادا لمباراة المنتخب فى تصفيات امم  افريقيا 2017 وكان فى وداعهم بمطار قرطاج الدولي الاستاذ حاتم عبد الغفار  نائب رئيس البعثة ..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

مفاجاة  من العيار الثقيل الطبيب التونسي الذي عرضت عليه حالة اصابة اندرزينهو  اصاب مجلس الهلال في مقتل بعد رفع تقريره الطبي بان اصابة اللاعب اصابة  مزمنة ولا امل فيها مما جعل مجلس الهلال يتكتم على الخبر حتي لا تشمت فيه  المعارضة والاعلام المضاد ويدور الان الاتفاق علي الابقاء عليه لنهاية  الموسم ومشاركته بصورة متقطعه واخلاء خانته ولكن الامر الان تحت المناقشة  بعد رفض المدرب الكوكي عدم قيده افريقيا لانه لن يفيده بشيء لأنه بحاجة  للاعب جاهز واوصي بقيد احد الشباب وحتى الان الامر فيه ضبابيه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﺠﻜﻮﻣﻲ : ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﺈﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﻣﺌﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺌﺔ



ﺃﻛﺪ  ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻜﻮﻣﻲ ﺍﻥ  ﻗﺮﺍﺭ  ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﺈﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻞ ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﻣﺌﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺌﻪ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ  ﺍﻟﺠﻜﻮﻣﻲ  ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺻﺒّﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻝ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ) ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﻌﺘﺮﺽ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ  ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻟﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﺺ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻀﺮﺭﺓ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ  ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻀﺮﺭ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺤﺺ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻜﻮﻣﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻃﻠﺐ  ﺍﻟﻔﺤﺺ ﻣﻦ  ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺑﺪﻋﻪ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﺎﻟﺲ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ  ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺭﺩﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺳﻮْﺍﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻟﻮﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻳُﻔﺮَﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ  ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻗﺎﻝ : ﺳﺄﻇﻞ ﺃﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻃﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ
ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﻓﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻊ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻬﻢ . 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شكراً الحبيب محمد سيف على الجهد الرائع
شكراً الحبيب كسلاوي على الاضافة الانيقة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طاقم تحكيم أوغندي لمباراة السودان وسيراليون




 



اختار الاتحاد الافريقي (الكاف)  طاقم تحكيم أوغندي لادارة جولة الذهاب بين المنتخب السوداني الاول ونظيره  السيراليوني يوم الاحد القادم في تصفيات كاس الامم الافريقية (الكان)  المقامة بالجابون.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدير اعمال تراوري

` لو كان هناك حل للمشكله يجب أن يكون قبل نهايه الإعداد لأن غارزيتو لن يسمح له بالعوده للتدريبات بعد تونس
`مصدر مريخي: تراوري سيجد عقابآ رادعآ
` إبراهيم كمارا تراوري يفضل الإبتعاد.. يعتقد أن جماهير النادي باتت لا تطيقه وحدوث أي خطأ منه خلال الفتره المقبله سيكلفه الكثير
`الأحمر ناد كبير.. الوالي وإدارته لم يقصرا مع اللاعب وأفضل إستمراره هنا بالسودان
` الخلاف بين الطرفين ليس ماديآ.. ومامادو يعيش وضعآ إقتصاديآ جيدآ بمالي وأسرته غنيه وهو لا يعاني من أيه ضغوطات
`باسكال وراء عرض عزام .. الإيفواري إتصل علي وأبلغني برغبتهم في الإستفاده من لاعب المريخ عقب هزيمتهم بأم درمان


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*زكي عباس:  أنا من وقّعت على خطاب إيقاف بكري المدينة

أكد   زكي عباس أنه من وقّع على خطاب إيقاف اللاعب بكري المدينة إنابة عن السيد   مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بتوجيه شخصي من مجدي   وأضاف: التوقيع الموجود على الخطاب هو توقيعي الشخصي (زكي عباس) مساعد   سكرتير الاتحاد وبالتالي من يقولون بأن الخطاب مزوّر أقول لهم: اذا كان   هناك تزوير لماذا دفع المريخ بمذكرة لاتحاد الكرة من أجل السماح للاعب بكري   المدينة بالمشاركة أمام الأمل لأنه لو كان الخطاب مزوراً كان يمكن للأحمر   أن يشرك اللاعب دون مخاطبة الاتحاد حتى يسمح له بالمشاركة أمام الأمل ثم   أنه اذا كان خطاب الإيقاف مزوراً لماذا تم النظر في طلب نادي المريخ   والسماح له بمشاركة بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة، وأبان زكي أن كل   الإجراءات التي اتخذها الاتحاد صحيحة وأنه لا يوجد أي تزوير ورأى أن الطلب   الذي تقدم به نادي المريخ للجنة المنظمة من أجل رفع إجراء العقوبة عن   اللاعب والسماح له بالمشاركة في مباراة الأمل دليل قاطع على أن خطاب   الإيقاف لا غبار عليه ولا يوجد به أي تزوير.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*متوكل: توقيع زكي على خطاب إيقاف بكري ينسف قرار الإيقاف تماماً

سخر   متوكل أحمد علي نائب سكرتير نادي المريخ من تضارب تصريحات بعض مسئولي   الاتحاد العام ولجنة الاستئنافات العليا بخصوص قضية مباراة المريخ والأمل،   قال إنهم باتوا يتابعون مهزلة حقيقية ومسرحية هزيلة سخيفة، أبطالها مشجعون   لا يتوانون في إظهار ولائهم لناد بعينه، ويجتهدون لإعاقة المريخ بشتى   السبل، ووصف متوكل حديث زكي عباس سكرتير اتحاد الخرطوم عن أنه وقع على خطاب   إيقاف بكري المدينة بالاعتراف الخطير الذي يستوجب المحاسبة، لأنه ينسف   قرار إيقاف بكري، مشيراً إلى أن القواعد العامة منحت حق الإيقاف الإجرائي   للاعبين المتهمين بسوء السلوك لسكرتير الاتحاد وحده (بنص وجوبي) ولم تسنده   لأي مسئول آخر في الاتحاد، وقال متوكل إن القواعد العامة لم تنص على توكيل   أي شخص آخر باتخاذ قرار الإيقاف الإجرائي في حالات سوء السلوك بالإنابة  عن  سكرتير الاتحاد، ونصت على ما يلي: (يجب على سكرتير الاتحاد المعنى  إيقاف  نشاط أي لاعب ورد اسمه فى تقرير حكم المباراة أو مراقب المباراة  لسوء  السلوك)، وتساءل: بأي حق وضع زكي عباس توقيعه على خطاب إيقاف لاعبنا  وهو  ليس سكرتيراً للاتحاد العام؟
وأوضح  متوكل  أن الاستهداف الذي يتعرض له المريخ تخطى كل الخطوط الحمراء وبات  ينذر بشرٍ  مستطير، مستشهداً بثلاث وقائع محددة لخصها في ما يلي: الواقعة  الأولى  تتعلق بعقد اجتماع غير قانوني وبنصاب غير مكتمل للجنة الاستئنافات  العليا،  بحضور أربعة أعضاء فقط لاتخاذ قرار إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل،  على  الرغم من وجود مادة ملزمة في النظام الأساسي للاتحاد تنص على وجوب عقد   اجتماعات لجنة الاستئنافات العليا بحضور ستة أعضاء على الأقل.
الواقعة  الثانية: تتمثل في إصرار  مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا على إعادة مباراة  المريخ الأمل على جثة  القانون، واتصاله بمندوب من نادي الأمل لإخطاره بما  تم في الاجتماع غير  القانوني، ومطالبته بكتاب خطاب للجنة مباشرة واعتماد  ورقة (كراس) بواسطة  اللجنة والإشارة إليها في خطاب صادر من اللجنة لناديي  المريخ والأمل.
الواقعة   الثالثة: تتعلق بالتعامل مع قضيتين متشابهتين بمكيالين مختلفين، وختم نائب   أمين عام نادي المريخ حديثه بالتحذير من مغبة الاستمرار في اللعب بالنار   والتمادي في ظلم المريخ واستفزازه وتطويع القانون لحرمانه من النقاط   والبطولات، مؤكداً أن ذلك سيتسبب في تدمير الموسم الكروي بالكامل، مطالباً   مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بتحميل مسئولياته وإيقاف العبث الذي يحدث في لجنة   الاستئنافات ومن بعض إداريي الاتحاد ضد أكبر أندية السودان.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الهلال يكسب تجربة الأولمبي التونسي بهدف

كسب   الهلال تجربته الإعدادية التي خاضها مساء أمس أمام الأولمبي التونسي بهدف   ناله مهاجمه مدثر كاريكا في الدقيقة الثالثة من انطلاقة المباراة، وكانت   تجربة الأمس الثالثة للفريق من خلال معسكره الإعدادي الحالي بمدينة سوسة   التونسي بعد أن لعب أمام النجم الساحلي والملعب التونسي، وكان دوليو الهلال     شاركوا في التجربة بقيادة مدثر كاريكا فيما غادروا تونس في طريق العودة   للخرطوم تأهباً للانخراط في تحضيرات المنتخب الوطني الذي يستعد لمواجهة   سيراليون في الجولة الأولى من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم   عام 2017 بالجابون في حين سيستمر معسكر الهلال بتونس حتى موعد بعثة الفريق   للخرطوم يوم السبت المقبل.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام يجتمع اليوم

يعقد  مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعه  الدوري العاشر في  الثانية عشر من ظهر اليوم الأربعاء بالمقر الرئيس  للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2)  برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس مجلس  الإدارة لمناقشة عدد من  القضايا  المهمة المدرجة على طاولة المجلس على رأسها التسجيلات التكميلية     وسير المسابقات القومية (الممتاز وكأس السودان والتأهيلي). وكانت الأمانة   العامة بالإتحاد بقيادة الدكتور حسن أبو جبل الأمين العام قد أكملت كافة   الترتيبات الخاصة بإنعقاد الإجتماع وأرسلت الدعوات وأجندة الاجتماع لأعضاء   المجلس.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*غارزيتو:  الثلاثي أظهروا امكانات عالية أمام الرابطة

أبدى   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ رضاءه التام عن المستوى الذي قدمه   اللاعبون في تجربة رابطة المحترفين أمس مبيناً أنه حرص على أن يمنح الفرصة   لأكبر عدد من اللاعبين في التجربة والوقوف على مستواهم، وذكر غارزيتو أن   برنامج الفريق الإعدادي لن يتأثر بغياب الدوليين، ومن جانبه امتدح محسن   السبوعي مدرب فريق رابطة المحترفين المريخ وقال إنه يتميز بالجماعية   والسرعة مشيراً إلى أن التجربة جاءت جيدة    وجعلت الجهاز الفني للمريخ يقف  على كل صغيرة وكبيرة في الفريق حتى يعمل على  معالجتها في التدريبات  المقبلة وقال غارزيتو إنه حرص على إشراك عدد من  اللاعبين في التجربة خاصة  الثلاثي الجديد محمد سيلا وعمر بخيت وديديه ليبري  بالاضافة إلى منح الفرصة  للاعبين الشباب المتواجدين مع البعثة مبيناً أنه  حرص على إشراك هؤلاء  اللاعبين من أجل الوقوف على مستواهم والاطمئنان على  جاهزيتهم مشيراً إلى  أنه حرص كذلك على تطبيق الخطة التي ينوي الاعتماد  عليها في المرحلة  المقبلة، وامتدح غارزيتو الثلاثي الجديد وقال إنهم ظهروا  بمستوى مميز في  التجربة متوقعاً أن يمثلوا الإضافة المطلوبة للفرقة الحمراء  في المرحلة  المقبلة خاصة على صعيد دوري الأبطال.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر لـ(الصدى):  تراوري يسير في طريق لا يدري خطورته والمريخ لن يتأثر بغيابه

استبعد   الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير المريخ أن يمثل غياب المالي تراوري عن   تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء ضربة قوية للمريخ ذاكراً أن تراوري في الأصل كان   خارج حسابات مجلس الإدارة والجهاز الفني ولم يكن ضمن المجموعة التي قادت   المريخ للوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات على حساب فريق كبير وعملاق بقامة الترجي   وبالتالي فإن فقدان تراوري حتى نهاية الموسم لن يشعر به الا تراوري   والمريخ لن يتأثر مطلقاً، وأضاف: نحن في الأصل حاولنا    أن نساعد تراوري  على حل مشكلته لكن يبدو أن اللاعب لا يريد المساعدة ولا  يدري خطورة الطريق  الذي يسير فيه ونحن في مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ نعرف كيف  نتعامل مع هذه  القضية بما يؤدي في النهاية لإدانة اللاعب ومحاكمته حتى يصبح  عِبرة لغيره  ولن نهدر حقوق الأحمر وسنلاحق تراوري وسيتعرض اللاعب لعقوبات  رادعة تجعله  يعرف كيف يتعامل باحترافية في مقبل تجاربه بعد أن أغلق المريخ  صفحته  نهائياً.


*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					





السبب ياعمر بخيت انك انضميت للمريخ ولو كنت فى الهلالكان يتم اختيارك ولو كنت مصاب او واقف عن اللعب انه مازدا الجبان فلا تستغرب
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نجوم المنتخب الوطني يستعدون لسيراليون من منازلهم

اضطرت   الظروف المالية الصعبة التي يعيشها منتخبنا الوطني في عدم انتظام المنتخب   في معسكر مقفول حتى الآن ليستعد من خلاله لمباراته المهمة أمام سيراليون   يوم الأحد المقبل في أولى مباريات المنتخب في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة   لنهائيات الأمم عام 2017 بالجابون واستسلم مازدا للظروف السيئة التي تحاصر   المنتخب الوطني استسلم كذلك نجوم المنتخب لهذه الظروف والتزموا بالحضور   للتدريبات من منازلهم دون أن تتوافر لهم أي نثريات او منصرفات في ظل الأزمة   المالية الحادة التي يعاني منها المنتخب الوطني    والتي وصلت هذه المرة  أسوأ مراحلها وبرغم أن ظروف كهذه من شأنها أن تدفع أي  شخص لكشفها للرأي  العام والشكوى منها باستمرار الا أن أيوب الكرة  السودانية مازدا لم يقل  شيئاً غير أن هذه ظروف لا تنفصل عن ظروف بلد بحاله  ولذلك فإنه عمل على  إعداد المنتخب في حدود القليل المتاح على أمل أن يتغلب  صقور الجديان على  كل هذه الظروف الصعبة ليحققوا نتيجة مميزة أمام سيراليون  حتى يثبتوا أن  المعاناة التي تعرضوا لها في فترة الإعداد لم تنل من عزيمتهم  بل صنعت  إبداعتهم ودفعتهم لتقديم أفضل مالديهم من أجل الوطن.


*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					





احدى صحف الوهم كتبت ان الهلال يفوز على الاولمبى بهدف والمريخ يفوز بصعوبة بهدفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي سنجة على الاضافات الثرة
والشكر موصول للرائع عزالدين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوليو المريخ يصلون الخرطوم			 				 		 					     
 
 يتوقع   أن يكون نجوم المريخ الدوليون قد وصلوا الخرطوم فجر اليوم تأهباً  للانخراط  في تحضيرات المنتخب الوطني الذي يستعد لمواجهة سيراليون يوم  الأحد المقبل  في الجولة الأولى من التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات  الأمم عام 2017  بالجابون، وكان الدوليون الستة أحمد ضفر والمعز محجوب  وأمير كمال ورمضان  عجب وبكري المدينة ومصعب عمر قد شاركوا في تجربة  المحترفين صباح أمس قبل أن  يغادروا تونس ظهر نفس اليوم في طريق العودة  للخرطوم.
الأحمر يواجه الأولمبي التونسي غداً    
يخوض   المريخ تجربته الودية الثانية من خلال معسكره الحالي بتونس أمام الأولمبي   التونسي غداً الخميس وسيتيح الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ الفرصة   للعناصر التي لم تظهر في تجربة الأمس أمام رابطة المحترفين أمام المنتخب   الأولمبي التونسي غداً الخميس. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العقرب وضفر يقودان المريخ للفوز في أولى تجاربه بتونس			 				 		 					    


 كسب   المريخ تجربته الودية الأولى التي خاضها صباح أمس على الملعب الملحق  بفندق  قصر قرطاج مقر إقامة البعثة أمام منتخب المحترفين بالدوري التونسي  بهدفين  لهدف حيث سجل هدفي المريخ على مدار الشوطين بكري المدينة وأحمد  ضفر، وشهدت  التجربة تألقاً لافتاً للإيفواري ديديه ليبريه القادم الجديد  وكذلك الغاني  اوغستين اوكراه، وكان نجوم المريخ الدوليين شاركوا في  التجربة بصورة طبيعية  قبل أن يغادروا ظهر اليوم متوجهين للخرطوم والتي  يتوقع أن يصلوها فجر  اليوم من أجل الانخراط في تحضيرات المنتخب الوطني  الذي يستعد لمواجهة  سيراليون في التصفيات الأفريقية فيما سيواصل الفريق  برنامجه الإعدادي بتونس  حيث ينتظر أن يؤدي تجربة ودية ثانية أمام الأولمبي  التونسي خلال الساعات  القادمة.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مدرب رابطة المحترفين:   المريخ يتميز بالجماعية ويستطيع الذهاب بعيداً في دوري الأبطال

عبّر   محسن السبوعي مدرب رابطة المحترفين عن سعادته البالغة بمواجهة المريخ   ودياً مشيراً إلى أن الأحمر أصبحت له سمعة كبيرة عقب تأهله لدور المجموعات   على حساب الترجي التونسي ولفت السبوعي إلى أنه عمل مع غارزيتو مدرب المريخ   في فرنسا لفترات طويلة في عدد الأندية مشيراً إلى أنه عاد إلى تونس وكوّن   رابطة المحترفين بتونس مفيداً بأن إعداد الرابطة يتواصل باستمرار مبيناً  أن  الرابطة تضم عدد كبير من النجوم الكبار في الدوري التونسي، وذكر  السبوعي  أن الغرض من مواجهة المريخ لم يكن الفوز أو الخسارة    وإنما  تقديم خدمة فنية للمريخ الذي تنتظره مباريات غاية في الصعوبة على  صعيد  مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا وتحديداً دور المجموعات متمنياً أن يوفق  المريخ  في التفوق على الأندية الجزائرية الثلاثة والتأهل على حسابها لنصف   النهائي ومن ثم مواصلة المشوار للحصول على اللقب الأفريقي، وامتدح السبوعي   المريخ وقال  إن أهم مايميز الأحمر  الكرة الجماعية التي يعتمدها والسرعة التي يتميز بها  لاعبوه مشيراً إلى أن  الفريق ايضاً يطبّق تكتيكاً مميزاً يساعده على تحقيق  أفضل النتائج في  معظم المباريات التنافسية التي سيخوضها، وأشاد السبوعي  بالإيفواري ديديه  مهاجم المريخ وقال إنه لم يشاهده من قبل عندما كان يلعب  في الدوري التونسي  مشيراً إلى أنه ومن خلال المستوى الذي قدمه في التجربة  أكد بأنه لاعب  مميز جداً ويتميز بالتمريرات المتقنة والتحركات التي لا تهدأ  متوقعاً أن  يمثل هذا اللاعب إضافة حقيقية للمريخ في مشواره على صعيد  مسابقة دوري  أبطال أفريقيا. 


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*غارزيتو يطالب برمي محسن سيد في البحر

سادت   روح جميلة في التدريبات التي أجراها المريخ على رمال شواطئ البحر الأبيض   المتوسط مساء أمس واستمرت لنصف ساعة حيث خضع الفريق لتدريبات تحمل وبعد  ذلك  حمل اللاعبون غارزيتو وقاموا برميه في البحر ليطلب غارزيتو من  اللاعبين  رمي محسن ايضاً في مياه البحر الأبيض وبالفعل حمل اللاعبون ديديه  ومحسن سيد    وأجبروهما على السباحة في البحر في تدريبات جرت في أجواء  ودية وعكست حجم  العلاقة الحميمة بين اللاعبين والجهاز الفني الذي سعى لكسر  ملل برنامج  الإعداد الشاق الذي نفّذه اللاعبون في الفترة الأخيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الوطني يتدرب بحضور 13 لاعباً


 

 ادي المنتخب الوطني الاول مرانا  ساخنا عصر امس استعدادا لاستضافة سيراليون يوم الاحد القادم ضمن مباريات  المجموعة الثامنة لتصفيات امم افريقيا المقامة بالجابون بمشاركة 13 لاعب  بملعب الاكاديمية واستمر المران لمدة ساعة كاملة وشهد تنفيذ عدد من الجمل  التكتيكية واختتم بتقسيمة بين اللاعبين.

*

----------


## عز الدين

*سادت  روح جميلة في التدريبات التي أجراها المريخ على رمال شواطئ البحر الأبيض  المتوسط مساء أمس واستمرت لنصف ساعة حيث خضع الفريق لتدريبات تحمل وبعد ذلك  حمل اللاعبون غارزيتو وقاموا برميه في البحر ليطلب غارزيتو من اللاعبين  رمي محسن ايضاً في مياه البحر الأبيض وبالفعل حمل اللاعبون ديديه ومحسن سيد  وأجبروهما على السباحة في البحر في تدريبات جرت في أجواء ودية وعكست حجم  العلاقة الحميمة بين اللاعبين والجهاز الفني الذي سعى لكسر ملل برنامج  الإعداد الشاق الذي نفّذه اللاعبون في الفترة الأخيرة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لاعبو الهلال الدوليون يتحركون اليوم ويصلون فجر الغد

 يبدأ نجوم الهلال الدوليين الذين تم اختيارهم في المنتخب الوطني الاول في التحرك عند الحادية عشر صباح اليوم من مطار قرطاج بتونس للقدوم إلى البلاد لانجاز المهمة المنتظرة أمام منتخب سيراليون مساء الاحد المقبل، هذا وسيصل السباعي : (سيف مساوي ، معاوية فداسي ، نزار حامد ، نصر الدين الشغيل ، محمد احمد بشة ، صلاح الجزولي ، ومدثر كاريكا) إلى الخرطوم فجر غد الخميس عبر الخطوط المصرية ..

*

----------


## عز الدين

*العقرب يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى) من تونس:
 لا أشغل نفسي بما يُكتب في الصحف ونعد جماهيرنا بالاجتهاد لتحقيق لقب الأبطال
 لا خوف على المريخ في وجود غارزيتو.. والثلاثي الجزائري لن يصمد أمامنا

 تونس ـ وليد الطاهر
  أجرت الصدى حواراً مطولاً مع بكري المدينة مهاجم المريخ المرعب تحدث فيه  عن سير تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للمباريات الصعبة التي تنتظر الفريق في  مجموعات دوري الأبطال كما تحدث عن المشاكل والأزمات التي ماتزال تُثار حوله  وآخرها مشاركته أمام الأمل كما تحدث عن مشواره مع المريخ والطموحات التي  يسعى لتحقيقها مع الأحمر في أول موسم له فكانت هذه الحصيلة.
 * في البدء حدثّنا عن سير إعداد المريخ للنصف الثاني من الموسم؟
  أحب أن اطمئن جماهير المريخ أن الإعداد يمضي بصورة طيبة وتماماً كما خطّط  له الجهاز الفني وجميع اللاعبين يؤدون التدريبات بروح معنوية عالية  ويجتهدون كثيراً للاستفادة من التدريبات لأنهم يعلمون أن هناك مهام صعبة  تنتظرهم في المرحلة المقبلة ولذلك لابد من أن نعد أنفسنا بصورة ممتازة حتى  نحقق أحلام وطموحات جماهيرنا بكسب كل البطولات المطروحة في الساحة  والاجتهاد من أجل الظفر بلقب دوري الأبطال.
 * بكري مازال مادة دسمة للقضايا والأزمات وآخرها ما يُثار في لجنة الاستئنافات، ألا تفقدك هذه القضايا التركيز؟
  لا أشغل نفسي كثيراً بما يدور حولي وبما يصدر من قرارات بحقي ولولا أن بعض  أصدقائي يتبرعون بإخطاري بالقرارات التي تُذكر بحقي وبحق المريخ بسبب  مشاركتي معه في مباراة الأمل لما كنت على دراية بتفاصيل تلك القضايا، واجبي  أن أكون في أفضل جاهزيتي وأن أقدم أفضل ماعندي للمريخ أما قانونية مشاركتي  من غيرها فهذا شق إداري يستطيع مجلس الإدارةالقيام به على أكمل وجه.
 * كل آمال الجماهير الحمراء معلّقة على بكري الذي لعب دوراً كبيراً في المشوار الافريقي للأحمر؟
  الآمال على كل المجموعة لا على بكري وحده لأن الذي حدث في المريخ من طفرة  كبرى كان تعبيراً صادقاً عن عمل جماعي وعن تعاون كبير بين اللاعبين وعن  نفسي أنا جاهز ضمن المجموعة لأكون على قدر التحدي ولتحقيق تطلعات جماهيرنا  الوفية وباذن الله سيكون هذا الموسم أحمراً خالصاً وسنعمل من خلاله على  تحقيق لقب دوري الأبطال واستعادة الممتاز والمحافظة على الكأس وسنكون في  الموعد ولن نخذل الجماهير التي ظلت تساندنا وشخصياً أن مدين بالكثير لهذه  الجماهير التي ظلت تمثل خط الدفاع الأول عن بكري المدينة في كل المشاكل  والأزمات التي واجهتني منذ انضمامي للمريخ ولهذه الجماهير فضل كبير على  شخصي الضعيف بعد أن أحسنت استقبالي لحظة توقيعي وشاركتني أفراحي بإكمال نصف  ديني وظلت تحتفل بكل نجاحاتي في المستطيل الأخضر وارتبطت بعلاقة قوية مع  هذه الجماهير لذلك سأفعل كل شئ من أجل إسعاد أروع جماهير.
 * كيف تتعامل مع حملات الاستهداف التي تتعرض لها في بعض الصحف؟
  بعض الصحف أصبحت مادتها الثابتة الهجوم على بكري المدينة والنيل منه  بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة وهؤلاء يرهقون أنفسهم ولا يحرّكون ساكني لأنني لا  التفت لهذه الكتابات المفضوحة الغرض ولا أشغل بالي بقراءة هذه الصحف وكل  تركيزي مع فريقي حتى أقوم بواجبي تجاهه على أكمل وجه ولو كنت أشغل نفسي  بهذه الكتابات لما استطعت أن أقدم شيئاً لفريقي وحتى عندما يخطرني بعض  الأصدقاء بما يُكتب في حقي وبالإساءات التي توجّه لي أقابل الأمر بكل برود  ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه وأنا متوكل على الله وبعد ذلك لا أخشى شيئاً.
 * قضيتك مع الهلال لم تنته بعد؟
  موقفي في هذه القضية سليم بنسبة 100% وبالتالي لست منشغلاً بمعرفة إلى أين  وصلت ومن أين بدأت وإن كان للهلال حق سيأخذه ولكن حكاية العودة من جديد  للهلال أصبحت غير واردة على الإطلاق والآن كل تركيزي على أداء دوري على  أكمل وجه مع فريقي ومازلت محافظاً على علاقة حميمة مع زملائي اللاعبين في  الهلال الذين مازالوا يتصلون بي واتصل بهم وبيني وبينهم كل احترام وتقدير.
 * نلاحظ أن العلاقة حميمة جداً بين غارزيتو ولاعبي المريخ بصورة عامة وبكري المدينة بصورة خاصة؟
  غارزيتو مدرب بدرجة خبير ويعرف التعامل مع مباريات دوري الأبطال باحترافية  كبيرة، صحيح أن الرجل كثيراً ما يكون صارماً مع اللاعبين ولا يجامل في أي  خطأ يبدر من أي لاعب ولكن لا نغضب من صرامته لأنه لا ينشد غير المصلحة  العليا للفريق وأداء واجبه كمدرب على أكمل وجه وأي لاعب يتحلى بالانضباط  التام ولا يتهرب من التدريبات وينفّذ ما يطلبه منه المدرب داخل الملعب يكون  صديقاً حميماً لغارزيتو ولا أذيع لك سراً اذا قلت لكم إن وجود هذا المدرب  الواثق من نفسه هو الذي بث ثقة كبيرة في نجوم المريخ وجعلهم لا يتخوفون من  أي مباراة بما في ذلك مباراة الترجي الأخيرة.
 لعبنا كأسرة واحدة وتعاونا بلا حدود فحققنا كل هذه النجاحات
 * برأيك ماهو السر في تفوق المريخ في النصف الأول من الموسم؟
  تفوق المريخ في النصف الأول من الموسم لم يكن بالصدفة أو بضربة حظ بل كان  نتاج عمل فني واداري وجماهيري كبير ولكن قبل كل ذلك كانت هناك روح جديدة  بين لاعبي المريخ تمثلت في العلاقة الرائعة بين جميع أفراد الفرقة الحمراء،  كنا أسرة واحدة نلتقي خارج المستطيل الأخضر ونتفاكر قبل كل مباراة مهمة  ونتعاون بلا حدود فيما بيننا وبروح الأسرة الواحدة وبالصداقة الحميمة التي  جمعتنا استطعنا أن نحقق نجاحات كبيرة بالوصول لمجموعات دوري الأبطال  والحصول على صدارة الدوري الممتاز.
 عمر بخيت إضافة نوعية للمريخ وكنت حريصاً على حضور مراسم توقيعه
 * ماهو رأيك في الإضافات الجديدة في الفرقة الحمراء؟
  أنا سعيد جداً بتعاقد المريخ مع عمر بخيت وكنت أسعد الناس بيوم توقيعه  لذلك حرصت على مرافقته لمكاتب اتحاد الكرة لحضور تلك اللحظة التاريخية لأن  عمر لاعب كبير وصاحب خبرات نوعية وقدرات عالية في خط الوسط وأنا واثق من أن  عمر سيقدم الكثير للفرقة الحمراء وسيحدث نقلة كبرى في أداء المريخ وسيجعل  خط وسطه يؤدي بانضباط كبير، أما ديديه فهو لاعب كبير ولو لم يكن كذلك لما  لعب للترجي والصفاقسي ولمساته الأولى في التدريبات تتحدث عن لاعب مميز جداً  سيضع بصمته بقوة في تجربته الاحترافية الجديدة مع المريخ أما سيلا فهو  مميز جداً وأثبت في التدريبات التي شارك فيها أنه يستطيع أن يقدم الكثير  للفرقة الحمراء في البطولة الأفريقية.
 لا نخشى الأندية الجزائرية الثلاثة
 * ماهو رأيك في المشوار الذي ينتظر المريخ في مجموعات دوري الأبطال؟
  المريخ نادٍ كبير ووصل إلى هذه المرحلة على حساب الكبار لأننا تأهلنا على  حساب فريق كبير وعملاق بقامة الترجي وبالتالي لا يمكن أن نتخوف من مواجهة  أي فريق، نحترم الفرق الجزائرية الثلاثة ونتعامل معها كفرق كبيرة لأنها لو  لم تكن كذلك لما وصلت إلى هذه المرحلة المتقدمة من البطولة الأفريقية لكن  الخوف غير وارد على الاطلاق لأن ثقتنا في أنفسنا كبيرة ولأن عُقدة أندية  شمال أفريقيا أصبحت حكاية من الماضي، صحيح أن الكرة الجزائرية متطورة جداً  لكن المريخ تطور مستواه بشكل لافت وأصبح المرشح الأقوى للحصول على لقب دوري  الأبطال وبالتالي أنا واثق من أن الأحمر سيكسب نقاط جميع مبارياته في  الخرطوم وسيحصل على نقاط مباراتين على الأقل خارج أرضه حتى يحلّق في نصف  نهائي دوري الأبطال عن جدارة.
 لن نشغل أنفسنا كثيراً بهبوط العلمة وسنتعامل معه باحترام
 * مباراتكم الأولى في دوري الأبطال سهلة بعد هبوط مولودية العلمة من الدوري الجزائري؟
  مولودية العلمة بالنسبة لنا فريق كبير وجيد لأنه وصل إلى مجموعات دوري  الأبطال ضمن أفضل ثمانية أندية في القارة الأفريقية أما هبوطه من الدوري  الجزائري فقد تكون لديه أسباب لا علاقة لها بالناحية الفنية وسنتعامل مع  هذا الفريق باحترام وذلك لأنه سيكون أولى محطاتنا في مجموعات دوري الأبطال  ومالم نظهر قوتنا من أول مباراة ونحقق نتيجة جيدة ستواجهنا مصاعب كبيرة في  رحلة البحث عن بطاقة الترشح لنصف النهائي وبالتالي سنتعامل مع مباراة  العلمة بجدية كبيرة وبإصرار من أجل الفوز حتى نحقق المطلوب.
 * بماذا تعد جماهير المريخ في هذه المرحلة؟
  كما قلت لك أنا مدين بالكثير لهذه الجماهير التي لولا وقفتها القوية معي  لما تجاوزت كل هذه المشاكل والأزمات وبالتالي أقل ما يمكن أن أقدمه لجماهير  المريخ الحصول على لقب دوري الأبطال والممتاز والكأس فقط على الجماهير أن  تمضي قدماً في درب التشجيع والمساندة وأن تكرر كل اللوحات الجميلة التي  كانت أمام عزام وكابوسكورب والترجي حتى تتواصل الانتصارات الأفريقية للمريخ  بمشيئة الله.
 الوطن في حدقات الوطن وسنقاتل بشراسة أمام سيراليون
 * ستغادرون اليوم للخرطوم للانضمام للمنتخب، كيف تنظرون لمباراة سيراليون؟
  الوطن قبل كل شئ والوطن في حدقات العيون لذلك سنقاتل بشراسة وسنقدم كل  مالدينا لمنتخب الوطن حتى ندفع ضريبة حبه على أكمل وجه وباذن الله سنعود  للخرطوم غداً ونحن في كامل جاهزيتنا للمشاركة مع صقور الجديان في المباراة  الأفريقية المهمة أمام منتخب سيراليون وعندما كنت لاعباً في الهلال كنت  اتعرض لاتهامات متواصلة بأنني أقدم للمنتخب ما لا أقدمه للهلال ولم أكن  أغضب لتلك الاتهامات لأن الوطن فوق الهلال والمريخ وبالتالي ستشاهدون بكري  وهو في أفضل حالاته وفي قمة تميزه في مباراة سيراليون حتى أساعد صقور  الجديان على كسب نتيجة تلك المباراة بمشيئة الله.



*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﻈﻮ ﺑﻲ ﺍﺭﻗﺎﻣﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﺮ ﻗﺎﻡ
 ﺑﺘﻐﻴﺮﻫﺎ .
 ﺿﻔﺮ 18
 ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ 10
 ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻟﻴﺒﺮﻱ 17
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ 22
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺳﻴﻼ 25
 ﺷﺮﻑ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﻥ 20 ﻫﻮ ﺭﻗﻢ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ
 ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻄﻴﻒ 8
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا يمنح لاعبي المريخ راحة عن تدريب المنتخب
كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت









أكد المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان لكرة القدم، محمد عبد الله مازدا أن عقد لاعبيه، والذين من ضمنهم لاعبي الهلال والمريخ، سيكتمل تماماً الخميس لمواجهة سيراليون الأحد المقبل بالخرطوم على تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا بالجابون 2017، مشيرا في تصريحه لموقع ، بأنه سيمنح لاعبي المريخ راحة عن تدريب الاربعاء.

حيث تلقى مازدا تأكيدات بوصول لاعبي الهلال والمريخ خلال 24، واوضح :"لاعبو المريخ سيصلون للخرطوم ظهر الأربعاء، حيث ابلغنا من الجانب الأدارى للفريق بذلك، ولكننا سنمنحهم راحة عن تدريب الاربعاء على أن يشاركوا فى تدريب الخميس، وبالنسبة للاعبى الهلال سيشاركون فى تدريب الخميس لانهم يصلون فجر نفس اليوم".

وقال مازدا انه سمح لبقية لاعبى الأندية الأخرى التى ستلعب فى بطولة الممتاز بداية من الخميس بالتوجه الى مدنهم المختلفة للمشاركة مع فرقهم في الجولة من الدور الثاني من البطولة.

وكان ابرز اللاعبين الذي سمح لهم مازدا بالأنضمام لانديتهم هم: مهند الطاهر وعنكبة والتاج ابراهيم وعنكبة من هلال الأبيض، حسن كمال والحارس جاهد محجوب من مريخ الفاشر، ولاء الدين مهاجم الأهلى مدنى.

وكان منتخب صقور الجديان السوداني قد خاض حصة تدربيه في الخامسة مساء الثلاثاء بملعب الأكاديمية بحضور 13 لاعباً معظمهم من فريق الأهلى شندى واستمر التدريب لمدة ساعة كاملة، حيث شهد التدريب تنفيذ عدد من الجمل التكتيكة وأختتم بتقسيمة ،وسيوالى المنتخب تحضيرته حتى موعد مواجهة سيراليون فى التصفيات الأفريقية لفرق المجموعة الثامنة الموهلة للنهائيات بالجابون فى العام (2017).

يذكر أن منتخب السودان سوف يستضيف منتخب سييراليون الأحد المقبل بالخرطوم، في إفتتاح مباريات المجموعة الافريقية الثامنة المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية 2017 بالجابون.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب سيراليون ل: أجهل طريقة لعب منتخب السودان
كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت











قال المدرب جون جابوشارينتي المدير الفني المكلف مؤقتا لمنتخب سيراليون انه لا يعرف الكثير عن السودان لكنه شاهده ويعتقد بأنه يحتفظ بالهيكل العام للمنتخب السابق الذي فاز على نيجيريا، بطلة نسخة كأس أمم أفريقيا 2014.

وأكد جون ل الثلاثاء بأنهم لم يعدوا منتخبهم بالصورة المثلى لمواجهة السودان الأحد، في تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا 2017، وذلك بسبب مرض الإيبولا الذي كان منتشرا في بلادهم العام الماضي ما تعذر معه تنظيم مسابقة الدوري، واصفا المجموعة الثامنة التي تلعب فيها سيراليون والسودان بأنها مجموعة صعبة جدا، وأنهم لن يعلبوا لأجل المشاركة بل للتأهل.

وقال جابوشارينتي الذي يشغل وظيفة المدير الفني بإتحاد الكرة السيراليوني: "لا أعرف الكثير عن منتخب السودان لكنني شاهدته في آخر تصفيات من بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا في2015 بغينيا الإستوائية، وأعتقد أنه سيكون محتفظا بنفس اللاعبين، وأتذكر أن منتخب السودان لعب ضدنا في تصفيات مونديال 2002 بكوريا الجنوبية - اليابان، وكنت ضمن طاقم الجهاز الفني لمنتخب سيراليون وكان ذلك آخر عهد لي بالمنتخب السيراليوني الأول".

واضاف جونجابوشارينتي في تعليقه على منتخبات المجموعة الثامنة التي تضم سيراليون والسودان وساحل العاج حامل اللقب والجابون منظم نسخة 2017: "أنها مجموعة صعبة جدا، لكننا سنحاول التأهل منها مباشرة إلى النهائيات، ويجب أن ننافس بدون خوف، نحن لم نأتي للمشاركة، سوف نلعب لأجل التأهل، ولن نسمح لبقية المنتخبات أن تلعب أمامنا كما تشتهي".

وحول إستعداداته التي نفذها لمواجهة السودان، قال المدرب المؤقت لمنتخب سيراليون: "نحن في سيراليون كنا نعاني من إنتشار مرض الإيبولا ولهذا لم يكن هناك دوري في الموسم الماضي وهذا الموسم، ومعظم لاعبونا كانوا يتدربون بمفردهم، الشئ الذي نجحنا فيه رغم هذه الظروف هو نجاحنا في الخروج بنتيجة جيدة أمام منتخب الكاميرون الأولمبي حيث اقصيناه من تصفيات أفريقيا لأولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو".

ومن جهة اخرى .. خاض منتخب سيراليون تدريبه الأول الثلاثاء بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم التي وصل إليها فجر الثلاثاء، وذلك بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم التابعة، وذلك بحضور 15 لاعبا وبقية افراد البعثة إلى جانب رئيس البعثة إبراهيما مازولا، واستغرق التدريب 90 دقيقة وسط طقس ساخن بالعاصمة الخرطوم، وركز المدرب على رفع المعدل البدني معظم الحصة التدريبية التي تخللتها بعض الجمل التكتيكية وختمت بتقسيمة، وسوف يتدرب منتخب سيراليون مرة اخرى مساء الاربعاء.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري الممتاز يستأنف غدا بثلاث مباريات



يستأنف يوم غد الخميس الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية بثلاث مواجهات ساخنة  حيث يستضيف هلال الابيض فريق النسور بعروس الرمال وبالفاشر يقام لقاء مريخ  الفاشر والاهلي الخرطوم. وبكادوقلي يلتقي هلالها بالانيق الكسلاوي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الطيب : على مازدا ان يتعلم من المعلم شحاته ويقدم استقالته اليوم قبل الغد
اعداده الاضعف من بين جميع المنتخبات الافريقيه



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
شن المدرب الوطني محمد الطيب مورينهو المدير الفني للنهضة ربك هجومآ عنيفآ علي الاتحاد العام والجهاز الفني لمنتخب صقور الجديان عبر برنامج دنيا الرياضة باذاعة الخرطوم والذي يعده ويقدمه الزميل الاستاذ عبده محمد الحسن وقال ان اعداد المنتخب الوطني هو الاضعف من بين جميع المنتخبات التي تعد نفسها بطريقه جيده للمشاركه في التصفيات الافريقيه ولكن منتخبنا مافي زول شغال بيه ومافي زول جايب ليه خبر ورغم هذا الاعداد الفقير مازدا ومعاونوه متمسكون بتدريب المنتخب ورغم ان برنامج الاعداد لم ينفذ البته ولا بنسبة 5 في الميه وليتهم يتعلمون من المعلم حسن شحاته مدرب المنتخب المصري والحائز علي امم افريقيا اكثر من مره ورغما عن الانجازات الملموسه قدم استقالته وترك منتخب الفراعنه ومازدا لم يفز بامم افريقيا ولا مره ولا يمتلك اي نجاحات تذكر متمسك ولايريد الاستقاله والاغرب من ذلك ان مساعده اسماعيل عطا المنان لم يدرب اي فريق له اسم وتاريخ وبعد ده كلو قاعد علي حساب السودات واتحاد المصالح يتفرج وهنالك من يقول لك ان مازدا اوصل المنتخب للنهائيات الافريقيه اقول لهؤلاء (اصحوووووووووا) هذا ليس انجازا والانجاز الحقيقي هو التتويج بكاس افريقيا وهذا لم يفعله مازدا ولن يفعله ولو قعد في قياده المنتخب تاني 100 سنه ومنتخبا الحالي لن يحقق اي نجاحات الا من باب الصدفه ويكفي انه الآن في المركز رقم 108 في ٱخر تصنيف للفيفا ونحن من اسسنا الكاف هل في فشل اكتر من كدا...!!! ولكنها لعبة المصالح علي حساب اسم السودان .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
لاعبو المريخ وصلوا ظهرا وأنضموا للمنتخب 

وصل ظهر اليوم نجوم المنتخب من معسكر المريخ بتونس وهم ضفر و رمضان عجب و المعز محجوب و بكري المدينة ومصعب عمر و امير كمال و إنضموا لمعسكر الصقور فور وصولهم مباشرة و ذلك للمشاركة مع في مباراة الاحد امام سيراليون و يتوقع ان ينضم نجوم الهلال غدا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
غارزيتو: بحثت عن الانسجام.. وسأتابع الدوليين أمام سيراليون


+ a
- a
وصف الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ تجربة الأحمر أمام نجوم الدوري التونسي بـ”التدريب القوي الساخن”.. مضيفاً أنه كان يبحث عن الانسجام بين القدامى والجدد.. وسعيه للوقوف على درجة الجاهزية البدنية لكل اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في التجربة.. وامتدح غارزيتو المستويات الرفيعة التي قدمها الثلاثي عمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا وديديه ليبري.. واصفاً إياهم بالإضافة الحقيقية للمريخ.. وعن سداسي الفريق الدولي الذي غادر العاصمة تونس متوجهاً نحو الخرطوم للانضمام لتدريبات منتخبنا الوطني استعداداً لمواجهة سيراليون يوم الأحد المقبل في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا.. قال غارزيتو إنه سيكون على اتصال دائم بالمدير الفني لصقور الجديان للوقوف على أخبار تدريباتهم.. فضلاً عن حرصه على متابعة لقاء سيراليون للوقوف على المستويات التي سيقدمونها.. واختتم غارزيتو حديثه بأن تجربة المريخ الثانية أمام المنتخب الأولمبي التونسي المقرر لها غداً الخميس ستكون اختبارا حقيقيا للفرقة الحمراء وأنها من التجارب المهمة للفريق قبيل إنهاء معسكره الإعدادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يؤكد استمرار برنامج الدورة الثانية للممتاز كما هو 




كفرووتر / الخرطوم / أمن الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم على برنامج الدورة الثانية لدوري سودانى الممتاز والتى راعت مشاركة المنتخب الوطنى الأول لكرة القدم في التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس الأمم الإفريقية 2017م بالجابون والمنتخب الأولمبي في نهائيات كل الألعاب الإفريقية الكنغو 2015م وناديي الهلال والمريخ في دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا وظروف الإضاءة في بعض الإتحادات المحلية أثناء شهر رمضان المعظم.
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

